# Compression Fittings And Gas



## yoey (27/2/09)

For anyone with some knowledge of plumbing...

Is it ok to use the brass compression fittings from bunnings (those with the nylon olive) in plumbing used for gas?

The fact that there are different types of plumbers tape for water and gas got me wondering and I just wanted to check.

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/2/09)

The plumbers that did all the gas plumbing in my brewery used standard copper/brass fittings where appropriate, but used some potions, one of which they called 'snot'. I got them to do it because I am less comfortable with a gas leak of my own creation than I am with a water leak of similar origin...


----------



## lobo (27/2/09)

yoey said:


> For anyone with some knowledge of plumbing...
> 
> Is it ok to use the brass compression fittings from bunnings (those with the nylon olive) in plumbing used for gas?
> 
> ...




definatley not, the only compression fittings to be ued for gas are copper to brass, or brass to brass fittings. flared type or barrell union type. i wouldnt recommend doing your own gas work at all. it is a highly regulated part of the plumbing industry and you really need to know what you are doing. stuff up your water plumbing and you get wet, stuff up your gas plumbing and people could get burnt/die.

cheers,

Lobo


----------

